# have I ? for all you guys



## 1967scout800 (Sep 14, 2013)

First of all my name is Tony and got a old bolens give to me the hood says its a 600 but not sure if its the original hood 

my ? are the trans the same in 600 and 850 ? have a gear thats broke on shaft coming from drive shaft and found one ebay 

does anyone on this site have trans b parts for sale


----------

